# How to get to Southern Cross Business Park, Bray



## Lauren (3 Aug 2007)

I have to get to Southern Cross Business Park, Bray on Monday afternoon.  (Boghall Road). I'll be driving from Merrion Square. Can someone provide directions please as the AA website is not behaving itself! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## GeneralZod (3 Aug 2007)

Drive out on the N11 or M50 and join the N11.

Take the very last (most southerly) Bray exit. Map here. 

The Southern Cross Business park isn't off the Southern Cross road it's off the Boghall road

The off ramp to the left is just after an attractive newish bridge linking the R768 to the northbound N11. It takes you to a roundabout. Go straight through it onto Killarney Road, the road goes steeply down from the roundabout and then back up again. Continue along this until you get to the Boghall Road turn off on the right.

At the junction of the Killarney Road and Boghall road there's a church with a roof that looks like a ski slope.


----------



## babaduck (4 Aug 2007)

From reading the two other posts, you need *DECENT* directions!!!

N11 Southbound all the way, through either Blackrock or Stillorgan... doesn't make an ounce of difference. When you get to the Loughlinstown roundabout at the hospital, go straight in the direction of N11 Wexford. Take the *THIRD *exit off the N11 marked "Greystones/Bray/Enniskerry" 

You'll come to a roundabout at the Statoil/Hills Service station. Go *STRAIGHT* through so that the petrol station is on your left hand side & continue down to the Boghall Road/Killarney Road junction (it has traffic lights). An odd-shaped church will be on your right hand side. Turn *RIGHT* onto Boghall Road & take the second turn *RIGHT* into the Business Park.


----------



## Lauren (7 Aug 2007)

Thanks everyone for the directions.
Wasn't planning on holidaying there Clubman...just going for an hour long meeting......


----------

